# 1 7/8 header for D-port



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

Does anyone make a 1 7/8 header for D-port to fit a '65 goat? thanks..


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Mad Dog makes some with 1 3/4" to 2" step tubes. #9166 

http://maddogheaders.net/products/pontiac

Hedman makes some with 2"tubes. #35040 But the description for both sets say that one tube goes around the frame rail. So you may wanna stick with 1 3/4" tubes.

http://butlerperformance.com/i-2445...-d-port-race-headers-2-x-3-1-2-hed-35040.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hedman-3526...55-/161433935828?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HEDMAN-CERA...EST-1964-1972-350-400-455-35266-/201645644668

https://jet.com/product/detail/028e...15&gclid=CPiy9NfJ9M4CFSRhMgodSTEMvw&gclsrc=ds

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/dou-d564/applications/?ibanner=SREPD2


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks big D and thanks for the links


----------



## Classicperformance (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a used set you might be interested in.

[email protected]

In Thornton


----------

